# Duh



## fernhills (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi, i have this FP Americana from woodturners Cat.cost me about 17$ never put together a FP and am confused about that white plastic thingy looks like nib is inside of it,what do you do with it.Inst.are vaque to say the least in my veiw any way.Now keep in mind i am just on this side of being dumb..I guess if it didn`t cost so much i would have made a stab at it but i don`t want to waste it.I also want to pick out a nice material for it,one that would make it special.Any one out there that could clear it up so i can get on with it..Thanks


----------



## jimmauldin (Nov 7, 2007)

Carl,
  It's a nib protector and can be removed and discarded. I personally prefer the darker woods for this type of FP, maybe Ebony, Macassar Ebony or Kingwood. Enjoy the new pen. Regards


----------



## fernhills (Nov 7, 2007)

yeh,you see thats what i thought but wasn`t sure and i didn`t want to ruin it,told ya i was dumb,OK that makes it all a lot clearer now.. Thanks a lot


----------



## RussFairfield (Nov 7, 2007)

WAIT A MINUTE. 

You may be getting some wrong information here. Since the pen is an Americana, you can throw it away if the pen has a screw-on cap and it looks like a piece of a large soda straw; but not if the pen has a snap-on cap.  

If the pen has a snap-on style cap, that white "thingie" is what holds the cap on the pen. It goes down inside of the cap and screws onto a stud on the underside of the cap finial, and snaps over a lip on the nib holder to hold the cap on the pen..


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 7, 2007)

I think there is some bad advice being given folks.  Just last week, I purchased a few of the Artisan fountain pens and that white "disposable" cap is actually used on my kits and I'll wager, the Americana as well.

Carl, Look at your instruction sheet and see if you see the cap called out as a "closing cap" on the sheet.

On Edit:  Looks like me and Russ are thinking alike, I just type slower!

Carl, Obviously this is your first time dealing with this kit so be careful when you thread the plastic cap onto the end cap bushing.  If you try and crank it on too tight, it appears that you could actually hit the end of the threads with the fountain nib when you close the pen.  *Head the instructions *when they say to back off the cap when you feel it bottom out.


----------



## fernhills (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi,yep thats what i was confused about.the inst.say something about using a cetain # bit to tighten 1/4 turn down passing the white plastic through.I did 5 rollerballs but not the same kit so i thought i was ready to try a FP ya never know,i`ll get through it. Thanks  Carl  the stock # is 050-368 RODIUM AMERICANNA FOUNT/CRAFT SUPPLIES


----------



## gerryr (Nov 7, 2007)

The Americana fountain pens and rollerballs from CSUSA are all snap caps.  It may not be the best design in the world, but it is much better than the metal-to-metal threads on the Berea equivalent.  CSUSA sells a nib adjuster tool but a #2 Phillips screwdriver can also be used.


----------



## hazard (Nov 7, 2007)

I have nothing to add on this topic but this made me laugh half the day.

"Now keep in mind i am just on this side of being dumb"

Chris


----------



## fernhills (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hazard_
> 
> I have nothing to add on this topic but this made me laugh half the day.
> 
> ...


   I`m glad i made you laugh.. Carl


----------



## redfishsc (Nov 8, 2007)

Russ and Tex are right. 

I have made several of these kits, and while they are very elegant and pretty, and a pleasure to write with, it is IMO a **pathetically designed** kit. 

1) The snap cap--- it is prone to failure, the plastic part, IME, gets brittle and can break. Mine did after 6 months. 

2) Every Americana I bought was Rhodium, and they all pitted. 

3) The butt-end where the cap snaps on during use is prone to being scratched up pretty badly for one unacceptably dumb reason: The brass tube inside the cap scrapes a tad on the butt end when you snap the cap on. Brass on metal plating over time = scratches. This combined with the breaking plastic is enough reason for me not to make this kit. 


However, should they offer this kit as a screw-cap with good thread (ie, not like the horrid metal threads of the Berea "American" and "Euro" kits) I will **VERY QUICKLY** start making this pen again. Like I said, it is pretty and a delight to use.


----------

